# Remote Temperature Monintoring



## dubob (Apr 9, 2019)

This has probably been discussed ad nauseam, but being new here I'm deficient in search skills on this site.  I did find a review of the 10 best wireless meat thermometers on Wiki.ezvid.com and read that and came away with a short list (#1 - #4) to pick from: Tappecue V2 (#1 - $149 w/2 probes; $185 w/4 probes), Thermopro (#2 - $60 Amazon), Morpilot Smart BBQ (#3 - $56 Bluetooth), & Ivation Long Range (#4 - $135 Amazon).   There were a couple other review sites I looked at that listed other brands, so there are lots of choices out there.

I'm looking for something other than Bluetooth as the range of that is very limited and wouldn't work in my location setup.  So, it has to be a wifi compatible device or have an RF range of over 100 feet.  Two probes minimum but 4 would be better.  I did check out the Meater, but the reviews were not good.

What are you using, and would you recommend it?  I would like to keep the cost under $100 but can afford to pay more if the majority think the higher cost is really worth it.  So, what say you?


----------



## pbft (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm using the Inkbird 4 probe unit. I paid $50 during an Amazon special. It seems to have a really good range, but it doesn't allow viewing from your phone - only from its receiver. Temperature readings seem very accurate, and you can set individual alarms to pull of different cuts when they're done.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2019)

I have the inkbird IRF-4S. I purchased during a special promo on this site. Although I haven't had a chance to use it yet - those that have like it. It has 4 probes and is supposed to be water-proof. I think they're around 75.00. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2019)

I have the InkBird IBT-4XS Bluetooth. And it has a phone app. So far I have found it dead on. And it has a 150 range.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 9, 2019)

Look at the Maverick XR50. It has a 500 foot range and four temp probes. Works very well.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 9, 2019)

The Inkbird IRF-4S is good solid unit for the price. Since it is RF,  it will have a better range than BT.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2019)

Well this is kinda hard with the $100 budget. 

Hands down the best out there in my opinion is the fireboard but its $249 with 6 probes. Has wifi and all. Well worth the investment to me https://www.fireboard.com/shop/fireboard-extreme-bbq-edition/?fba_ref=12

Then you have the Tappacue which is above that price range as well.

I think what would fit into your price range is The Inkbird IRF-4s.

The transmitter and receiver link to each other using wifi. They were running a special at 20% off yesterday. Not sure if it will still work today but here it is. 

20% off discount for Inkbird IRF-4S Waterproof Thermometer.

Discount Code: O4YFDQ7X,

https://amzn.to/2WUNHqu

Hope this helps.


----------



## dubob (Apr 9, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Well this is kinda hard with the $100 budget.
> 
> Hands down the best out there in my opinion is the fireboard but its $249 with 6 probes. Has wifi and all. Well worth the investment to me https://www.fireboard.com/shop/fireboard-extreme-bbq-edition/?fba_ref=12
> 
> ...


Well that just made the decision easy.  The discount is still in effect.  I checked the details on both the Maverick and the Inkbird 4-probe units.  The Inkbird is water PROOF vs the Maverick being water RESISTANT.  The reviews on Amazon were very similar with no 1 Star on the Inkbird and only one 1 Star on the Maverick.  And the range is 1500 ft (Inkbird) vs 500 (Maverick).  Just ordered the Inkbird on Amazon and will have it tomorrow - ain't Prime wonderful?


----------



## dubob (Apr 11, 2019)

The package showed up yesterday (one day shipment from Amazon Prime).







Here is the Tx and the Rx






The probes were under the Tx/Rx holder tray.






I used a working Sous Vide for a warm temp check (doing a 36-hour pork steak for dinner tonight – yum, yum)






The IB temp is reading all 4 probes within the +/- 2*F tolerance for that temp level.






Put probes in ice water and they are all within the +/- 4*F tolerance for that temp level.






I have some chicken thighs I will be doing in a day or so and will check IT with the IB.


----------



## dubob (Apr 13, 2019)

I discovered something about the company (Ink Bird) that I hadn't heard or read before - their service center is off shore and most likely China.  I've been emailing back and forth with their support people and the character of the replies is hilarious.  My unit is new and I really wasn't finding any problems with it, but when I put the 4 probes in ice water, I got a couple of temperature readings of "LLL".  That was not covered in the manual, so I emailed the support folks.  It took 3 emails from me and 3 emails from them before they finally understood I was NOT reporting a defect or problem but was just asking for an explanation as to what "LLL" was an indication of.  Their writing in English is comical and needs an open mind to understand it.  I'm glad I didn't have to endure phone calls with them.  I haven't had a chance to actually use the Ink Bird IRF-4S yet, but will report the results when I do.


----------



## dubob (Apr 14, 2019)

While temperature monitoring isn’t required for 3-2-1 pork ribs, I wanted to check out the Ink Bird IRF-4S for a cook.  I’m doing 2 different sauce flavors on this cook of St Louis cut ribs; Blues Hog Original on one half and Blues Hog Tennessee Red mixed with Traeger Apricot, 50/50.  The rub is the same on both – Blues Hog Dry Rub Seasoning.






The barrel chamber temp tracks almost perfectly with the built in CC probe.

The meat probes are within 15 degrees of each other and I’m guessing the difference is because the probes are not perfectly placed with in the muscle of each half rack.  It wouldn’t take much for one probe to be closer to a bone or the out surface to generate a different IT.






I did buy a bone-in Boston Butt today and will be doing a pulled pork cook later this week.  The Ink Bird will be used for that cook as well.

So, after only one use, I’m liking the Ink Bird 5-Stars worth.


----------



## dubob (Apr 15, 2019)

dubob;84725 said:
			
		

> My unit is new and I really wasn't finding any problems with it, but when I put the 4 probes in ice water, I got a couple of temperature readings of "LLL".  That was not covered in the manual, so I emailed the support folks.  It took 3 emails from me and 3 emails from them before they finally understood I was NOT reporting a defect or problem but was just asking for an explanation as to what "LLL" was an indication of.  Their writing in English is comical and needs an open mind to understand it.


Here is an update from Ink Bird Customer Support on the "LLL" reading.



			
				InkBird said:
			
		

> Hi friend,
> Thanks for your patience.
> We have confirmed the LLL is the signal of low temp (lower than 0℃ or 32℉), it doesn't mean defective probe or any other thing, please dont worry.
> And we will inform this issue to our relevant colleague to see whether we could add this into specification.
> ...


As I said before - comical to read.    

Because I was an electronics engineer in a past life, I assumed that the "LLL" was an indication of a low reading.  InkBird didn't seem to be aware that this wasn't mentioned in the manual.  Oops!


----------



## Lap (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Dubob,

You happy with the  Inkbird IRF-4S? I need to get a better wireless meat thermometer for my new WSM. Currently using the weber igrill, whose wireless range is horrible.


----------



## dubob (Sep 18, 2019)

Lap said:


> Hey Dubob,
> 
> You happy with the  Inkbird IRF-4S? I need to get a better wireless meat thermometer for my new WSM. Currently using the weber igrill, whose wireless range is horrible.


I am very happy with it.  I haven't tested the wireless feature to the max (1500 feet), but it works up to 200 feet perfectly.  I charged the rechargeable batteries in April when I got it and haven't charged them since with maybe a dozen cooks up to 8 hrs since then.  Worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## Lap (Sep 18, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for the feedback! Think I’m gonna grab one today.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 24, 2019)

dubob said:


> Here is an update from Ink Bird Customer Support on the "LLL" reading.As I said before - comical to read.
> 
> Because I was an electronics engineer in a past life, I assumed that the "LLL" was an indication of a low reading.  InkBird didn't seem to be aware that this wasn't mentioned in the manual.  Oops!


Will do our best to improve our English


----------



## dubob (Sep 24, 2019)

And just so you know InkBird - I am STILL 100% delighted with my IRF-4S.  Great product and it is used on 100% of my pellet grill cooks.


----------

